# ¿Quienquiera que quieras?



## patotas07

¿Cómo se traduce esto?

     You may go with whomever you like.

Mi traducción:  

      Puedes ir con quienquiera que quieras.

¿Qué dicen Uds.?

¡Gracias!
P.


----------



## Ivy29

patotas07 said:


> ¿Cómo se traduce esto?
> 
> You may go with whomever you like.
> 
> Mi traducción:
> 
> Puedes ir con quienquiera que quieras.
> 
> ¿Qué dicen Uds.?
> 
> ¡Gracias!
> P.


 
*Puedes ir con quienquieras.*

Ivy29


----------



## lazarus1907

patotas07 said:


> Puedes ir con *quien* quieras.
> .


El subjuntivo expresa más o menos lo mismo que "whomever".


----------



## Jeromed

Ivy29 said:


> *Puedes ir con quienquieras. *
> 
> Ivy29


 
_quien quieras_, no _quienquieras_


----------



## patotas07

Jeromed said:


> _quien quieras_, no _quien quieras_


 
Perdón, es que pusiste lo mismo dos veces...  Es suficiente decir _quien_ _quieras_ (dos palabras) así -

Puedes ir con quien quieras.  ?


----------



## lazarus1907

patotas07 said:


> Perdón, es que pusiste lo mismo dos veces...  Es suficiente decir _quien_ _quieras_ (dos palabras) así -


Se le ha escapado. Lo que quería decir es que son dos palabras, y que tienen que escribirse por separado.


----------



## patotas07

Gracias, Lazarus1907.


----------



## Jeromed

patotas07 said:


> Perdón, es que pusiste lo mismo dos veces... Es suficiente decir _quien_ _quieras_ (dos palabras) así -
> 
> Puedes ir con quien quieras. ?


 
Ya está corregido. Gracias por avisarme.


----------



## mhp

> *quienquiera*.
> *1.* Pronombre indefinido que significa ‘cualquiera’. Se usa normalmente como antecedente del relativo _que:_ _«La primera mujer de mi padre, quienquiera que fuese, seguía sin saber nada de ella»_ (Marías _Corazón_ [Esp. 1992]). No debe prescindirse del relativo: _«La gran diferencia está en que, quienquiera sea el ganador, el perdedor será el pueblo»_ (_Tiempos_ [Bol.] 11.12.96); debió decirse _quienquiera que sea_. Su plural es _quienesquiera:_ _«Se dieron cuenta de que los extranjeros, quienesquiera que fueran, no eran fáciles de derrotar»_ (Fuentes _Espejo_ [Méx. 1992]). Su antigua forma apocopada _quienquier_ ha desaparecido del uso actual.*
> 2.* Se escribe siempre en una sola palabra, por lo que no debe confundirse con la combinación del relativo _quien_ y la tercera persona del singular del presente de subjuntivo del verbo _querer _(_quien quiera_), que significa ‘el que quiera’:_ «Quien quiera alcanzar esa meta debe recurrir al único medio disponible»_ (Arias _Silencio_ [Esp. 1991]).
> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005


----------



## Jeromed

Gracias por la explicación, mhp.


----------



## patotas07

Aja, entonces ¿debe escribirlo en una sola palabra?

Puedes ir con quienquieras.


----------



## mhp

patotas07 said:


> Aja, entonces ¿debe escribirlo en una sola palabra?
> 
> Puedes ir con quienquieras.


No! El plural es _quienesquiera _y se usa normalmente antes QUE
Puedes ir con quien quieras.


----------



## Cachumbo

patotas07 said:


> ¿Cómo se traduce esto?
> 
> You may go with whomever you like.
> 
> Mi traducción:
> 
> Puedes ir con quienquiera que quieras.
> 
> ¿Qué dicen Uds.?
> 
> ¡Gracias!
> P.


puedes ir conquien te de la gana


----------



## mhp

Jeromed said:


> Gracias por la explicación, mhp.



Perhaps that was a mistake 

Potatas07: My suggestion is that you don't use it. Use two words.
Cachumbo: it is con quien (not conquien).


----------



## lazarus1907

patotas07 said:


> Aja, entonces ¿debe escribirlo en una sola palabra?
> 
> Puedes ir con quienquieras.


No. Es correcto como te lo dijimos antes, que es como recomienda además la cita del DPD que mhp ha incluido. Lo que no aclara el artículo es que el "quienesquiera" es muy literario y apenas se usa. "Quienquiera" solo se usa en algunas situaciones muy específicas, y está sometido a muchas restricciones (comunes con las construcciones enfáticas), así que te recomiendo que lo evites.


Cachumbo said:


> puedes ir conquien te de la gana


----------



## patotas07

OK, dos asuntos:

1. 'quien quiera' puede funcionar como sujeto o como objeto de la preposición, ¿verdad?
sujeto: Quien quiera cambiarse tiene que dar empeño.
objeto (como dijimos): Hoy la gente puede vivir con quien quiera.

2. ¿el uso de 'quien te de la gana' no está correcto?


----------



## Ivy29

patotas07 said:


> Perdón, es que pusiste lo mismo dos veces... Es suficiente decir _quien_ _quieras_ (dos palabras) así -
> 
> Puedes ir con quien quieras. ?


 
Let me clarify that : Quienquiera in one word is an *Indefinite pronoun*, so it is correct. 
Puedes ir con cualquiera.
A quienquiera que llame le dices que llame más tarde.

El plural es *quienesquiera*.

Ivy29


----------



## lazarus1907

patotas07 said:


> OK, dos asuntos:
> 
> 1. 'quien quiera' puede funcionar como sujeto o como objeto de la preposición, ¿verdad?
> sujeto: Quien quiera cambiarse tiene que dar empeño.
> objeto (como dijimos): Hoy la gente puede vivir con quien quiera.


Es correcto en ambos casos, pero usando la terminología gramatical española, el segundo no es un "objeto", sino un complemento circunstancial. Por otro lado, "quien quiera" no es una pareja inseparable, sino un relativo junto a al verbo "querer". Igualmente puedes decir "quien venga", "quien hable", etc.


patotas07 said:


> 2. ¿el uso de 'quien te d*é* la gana' no está correcto?


Si dices "con quien...", sí es correcto. Lo que no puedes hacer es escribir "conquien".  La palabra "quien" (sin acento) puede funcionar de muchas maneras:
_
Quien pueda, que corra.
Creo que quien se rinde nada más empezar es un cobarde.
Creo que quien se lo ha dado es un criminal._


Ivy29 said:


> Let me clarify that : Quienquiera in one word is an *Indefinite pronoun*, so it is correct. El plural es *quienesquiera*.


Pero tú escribiste "quienquieras" an tu primer mensaje, Ivy; eso es lo que le confundió.


----------



## patotas07

Excelente.  ¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> Es correcto en ambos casos, pero usando la terminología gramatical española, el segundo no es un "objeto", sino un complemento circunstancial. Por otro lado, "quien quiera" no es una pareja inseparable, sino un relativo junto a al verbo "querer". Igualmente puedes decir "quien venga", "quien hable", etc.
> Si dices "con quien...", sí es correcto. Lo que no puedes hacer es escribir "conquien". La palabra "quien" (sin acento) puede funcionar de muchas maneras:
> 
> _Quien pueda, que corra._
> _Creo que quien se rinde nada más empezar es un cobarde._
> _Creo que quien se lo ha dado es un criminal._
> Pero tú escribiste "quienquieras" an tu primer mensaje, Ivy; eso es lo que le confundió.


 
*Se me pasó la 's',* lee mi afirmación aclaratoria al otro forista, pero el punto es que *quienquiera y quienesquiera* es correcto su uso con la preposición 'con' y con una sola palabra.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

mhp said:


> Perhaps that was a mistake
> 
> Potatas07: My suggestion is that you don't use it. Use two words.
> Cachumbo: it is con quien (not conquien).


 
Con quienesquiera


----------



## Ivy29

mhp said:


> Perhaps that was a mistake
> 
> Potatas07: My suggestion is that you don't use it. Use two words.
> Cachumbo: it is con quien (not conquien).


 
Con quienesquiera= Correcto
Con quienquiera= correcto
A quienquiera = correcto.

Puedes ir con quienesquiera.
Puedes ir con quienquiera.
Puedes ir con cualquiera.

Ivy29


----------



## lazarus1907

Ivy29 said:


> Con quienesquiera


¿Recomendarías de verdad a alguien que está aprendiendo español que dijera algo así enfrente de otros hispanohablantes? En cualquier establecimiento público te echarían por pendante si dijeras algo así.


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> ¿Recomendarías de verdad a alguien que está aprendiendo español que dijera algo así enfrente de otros hispanohablantes? En cualquier establecimiento público te echarían por pendante si dijeras algo así.


 

Yo no sé si es pedante pero es correcto español y de uso corriente.

Ivy29


----------



## lazarus1907

Ivy29 said:


> Yo no sé si es pedante pero es correcto español y de uso corriente.


¿Corriente? ¡Quienesquiera que oigan esto se van a llevar una buena sorpresa!  No he dicho que sea incorrecto, pero creo que en el español oral prácticamente no se usa, y en el literario está desapareciendo rápidamente. Nunca he estado en Colombia, y a lo mejor estoy metiendo la pata, pero ¿con qué frecuencia oyes tú a la gente decir "quienesquiera"? ¿A diario? ¿Una vez al mes? ¿Casi nunca? En España no lo habrías oído si no hubieras aprendido a leer, y aún así tampoco sería seguro que te resultara familiar.


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> ¿Corriente? ¡Quienesquiera que oigan esto se van a llevar una buena sorpresa!  No he dicho que sea incorrecto, pero creo que en el español oral prácticamente no se usa, y en el literario está desapareciendo rápidamente. Nunca he estado en Colombia, y a lo mejor estoy metiendo la pata, pero ¿con qué frecuencia oyes tú a la gente decir "quienesquiera"? ¿A diario? ¿Una vez al mes? ¿Casi nunca? En España no lo habrías oído si no hubieras aprendido a leer, y aún así tampoco sería seguro que te resultara familiar.


 

aquí decimos vete con quienquiera. (más que el plural)
Vete con cualquiera de los dos. (mucho)
Vete con quienesquiera. (un poco menos)
Pero el argumento es que es correcto y se usa en una sola palabra.

Ivy29


----------



## L4ut4r0

lazarus1907 said:


> Nunca he estado en Colombia, y a lo mejor estoy metiendo la pata, pero ¿con qué frecuencia oyes tú a la gente decir "quienesquiera"? ¿A diario? ¿Una vez al mes? ¿Casi nunca? En España no lo habrías oído si no hubieras aprendido a leer, y aún así tampoco sería seguro que te resultara familiar.



Yo creo que no he escuchado nunca decir "quienesquiera".

En Google quienesquiera aparece sólo 46 veces en páginas de Chile, una sola en páginas de Colombia y 436 en páginas de España. Contrástese con "quien sea" 39.300 (cl), 62.600 (co) y 459.000 (es).


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> ¿Corriente? ¡Quienesquiera que oigan esto se van a llevar una buena sorpresa!  No he dicho que sea incorrecto, pero creo que en el español oral prácticamente no se usa, y en el literario está desapareciendo rápidamente. Nunca he estado en Colombia, y a lo mejor estoy metiendo la pata, pero ¿con qué frecuencia oyes tú a la gente decir "quienesquiera"? ¿A diario? ¿Una vez al mes? ¿Casi nunca? En España no lo habrías oído si no hubieras aprendido a leer, y aún así tampoco sería seguro que te resultara familiar.


 
Lazarus, cómo te parece esta poesía :




> solo debe desearlo;





> Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón…
> …con gestos ha de ganárselo.
> 
> Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón…
> …en su ilusión ha de anotarlo.
> 
> 
> *HiPo... 9 de junio de 2007*


 
Ivy29


----------



## lazarus1907

Ivy29 said:


> Lazarus, cómo te parece esta poesía


Ivy:

Nunca he dicho que "quienesquiera" sea incorrecto o agramatical; sencillamente me parece adecuado advertir de que es una palabra que solo se puede observar, y con poca frecuencia, en lenguaje literario. Me pelearía con cualquiera que dijera que es incorrecto, pero creo que hay que mencionar a cualquier estudiante de español de su frecuencia de uso y de su registro.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Ivy29 said:


> Lazarus, cómo te parece esta poesía :
> 
> Ivy29


Yo creo que está mal escrita.

Quien quiera conquistar mi corazón = Quien desee conquistar mi corazón

Quienquiera que vaya a Francia = el que sea que vaya a Francia

Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón = *el que sea conquistar mi corazón. No tiene sentido.


----------



## Frank Furt

patotas07 said:


> *¿Cómo se traduce esto?*
> 
> You may go with whomever you like.
> 
> Mi traducción:
> 
> Puedes ir con quienquiera que quieras.
> 
> ¿Qué dicen Uds.?
> 
> ¡Gracias!
> P.


 
¿Qué tal si abren otro hilo para "quienquiera"? Creo que el/la pobre patotas07 sólo necesita una traducción, no una clase magistral de 4º de Filología


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> Ivy:
> 
> Nunca he dicho que "quienesquiera" sea incorrecto o agramatical; sencillamente me parece adecuado advertir de que es una palabra que solo se puede observar, y con poca frecuencia, en lenguaje literario. Me pelearía con cualquiera que dijera que es incorrecto, pero creo que hay que mencionar a cualquier estudiante de español de su frecuencia de uso y de su registro.


 

RON TON ESTIRÓN​Sí, Ron Ton Estirón es un gato curioso-
Y no importa que yo se lo publique:
*Pues digan lo que digan **quienesquiera*
*Él hará lo que quiera;*
*Sin que de nada sirva mi público palique*.


En eso estoy de acuerdo contigo feliz día.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

I can confirm along with other foreros here, that despite its correct usage, mostly in literature/poetry and occasional song lyrics, any student of Spanish should just make a light mental note of 'quienquiera' and 'quienesquiera' but not be in the habit of using it. They simply aren't common anywhere in the Spanish speaking world. And though as Ivy's said, they are completely correct and perfect Spanish, it is not a correct assertion that they're 'daily' in usage. That's simply not the case. Use the two words as others have said. 

Un saludo,
Grant


----------



## Ivy29

L4ut4r0 said:


> Yo creo que está mal escrita.
> 
> Quien quiera conquistar mi corazón = Quien desee conquistar mi corazón
> 
> Quienquiera que vaya a Francia = el que sea que vaya a Francia
> 
> Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón = *el que sea conquistar mi corazón. No tiene sentido.


 
Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón = *el que sea conquistar mi corazón. No tiene sentido.
*Aquí estás confundiendo el pronombre indefinido= quienquiera, con 'el que sea' por eso no te cuadra con el infinitivo. Son dos cosas muy distintas.*

No veo la razón de no usarla o tienes tú un argumento mejor para no usarla que me gustaría escuchar o leer. Decir que está mal escrita es porque sabes la razón.

Ivy29


----------



## L4ut4r0

Ivy29 said:


> Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón = *el que sea conquistar mi corazón. No tiene sentido.
> *Aquí estás confundiendo el pronombre indefinido= quienquiera, con 'el que sea' por eso no te cuadra con el infinitivo. Son dos cosas muy distintas.*
> 
> No veo la razón de no usarla o tienes tú un argumento mejor para no usarla que me gustaría escuchar o leer. Decir que está mal escrita es porque sabes la razón.



No estoy diciendo que no haya que usar "quienquiera" en frases como "quienquiera que conquiste mi corazón". Pero no me parece correcto "quienquiera conquistar mi corazón" y sí "quien quiera conquistar mi corazón".


----------



## Ivy29

L4ut4r0 said:


> No estoy diciendo que no haya que usar "quienquiera" en frases como "quienquiera que conquiste mi corazón". Pero no me parece correcto "quienquiera conquistar mi corazón" y sí "quien quiera conquistar mi corazón".


 

*¿Por qué no es correcta para ti? :* quienquiera conquistar mi corazón, quienquiera llamarme, quienquiera solicitar un préstamo en el banco, quienquiera llamar a sus padres, quienquiera invitar a su novia puede hacerlo, etc.

Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

L4ut4r0 said:


> No estoy diciendo que no haya que usar "quienquiera" en frases como "quienquiera que conquiste mi corazón". Pero no me parece correcto "quienquiera conquistar mi corazón" y sí "quien quiera conquistar mi corazón".


.


Ivy29 said:


> *¿Por qué no es correcta para ti? :* quienquiera conquistar mi corazón, quienquiera llamarme, quienquiera solicitar un préstamo en el banco, quienquiera llamar a sus padres, quienquiera invitar a su novia puede hacerlo, etc.


Porque _quienquiera_ es sujeto y el núcleo del predicado de tus proposiciones principales no puede ser un verbo en forma no personal.

Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón *podría*. (=Cualquiera podría conquistar mi corazón).
Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón sufrirá. tick:Quienquiera que conquiste mi corazón sufrirá).
Quien quiera conquistar mi corazón sufrirá. 

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Jellby

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón *podría*. (=Cualquiera podría conquistar mi corazón).



Con esa no estoy de acuerdo:

Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón podría 
Quienquiera podría conquistar mi corazón 

"Quienquiera" funciona igual que "cualquiera"


----------



## Jeromed

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> .
> 
> Porque _quienquiera_ es sujeto y el núcleo del predicado de tus frases no puede ser un verbo en forma no personal.
> 
> Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón *podría*. (=Cualquiera podría conquistar mi corazón).
> 
> Pedro.


 
Excelente comentario. Me dio trabajo comprender la primera oración, pero por fin la he entendido así:

_Quienquiera, conquistar mi corazón podría._

Saludos.


----------



## Jeromed

Jellby said:


> Con esa no estoy de acuerdo:
> 
> Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón podría
> Quienquiera podría conquistar mi corazón
> 
> "Quienquiera" funciona igual que "cualquiera"


 
Léela como si fuera poesía:

_Quienquiera
conquistar mi corazón podría._


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jellby said:


> Con esa no estoy de acuerdo:
> 
> Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón podría
> Quienquiera podría conquistar mi corazón
> 
> "Quienquiera" funciona igual que "cualquiera"


Es una frase tramposa. ¡Permitidme el hipérbaton don Jellby! Tan solo reordené las palabras...


----------



## Jeromed

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Es una frase tramposa. ¡Permitidme el hipérbaton don Jellby! Tan solo reordené las palabras...


 
¡Enhorabuena! Por fin veo algo de creatividad en este foro--y también veo que hay gente como tú que sí entiende correctamente cómo se puede usar _quienquiera_.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> .
> 
> Porque _quienquiera_ es sujeto y el núcleo del predicado de tus proposiciones principales no puede ser un verbo en forma no personal.
> 
> Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón *podría*. (=Cualquiera podría conquistar mi corazón). *Esta oración está trunca*
> Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón sufrirá. tick:Quienquiera que conquiste mi corazón sufrirá).
> Quien quiera conquistar mi corazón sufrirá.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 
*Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón* : es una interrogativa indirecta.

No te parece, Pedro. Además quienquiera especifica a conquistar (infinitivo nominal) con función adjetival.

Ivy29


----------



## Jellby

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Es una frase tramposa. ¡Permitidme el hipérbaton don Jellby! Tan solo reordené las palabras...



Ah, sí... con truco sí


----------



## L4ut4r0

Ivy29 said:


> *Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón* : es una interrogativa indirecta.
> 
> No te parece, Pedro. Además quienquiera especifica a conquistar (infinitivo nominal) con función adjetival.



Postulo que la única manera correcta de transcribir la frase completa /kjenkjérakonkistármicorasón/ o /kjenkjérakonkistármicoraθón/ es "quien quiera conquistar mi corazón". Por su parte "Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón" no es una frase completa en idioma español.


----------



## Ivy29

L4ut4r0 said:


> Postulo que la única manera correcta de transcribir la frase completa /kjenkjérakonkistármicorasón/ o /kjenkjérakonkistármicoraθón/ es "quien quiera conquistar mi corazón". Por su parte "Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón" no es una frase completa en idioma español.


 
Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón, es completa como una interrogativa indirecta.
Además quienquiera puede ejercer la función o rol de adjetivo frente al nominal infinitivo.
Además puede ser una cláusula de infinitivo.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> .
> 
> Porque _quienquiera_ es sujeto y el núcleo del predicado de tus proposiciones principales no puede ser un verbo en forma no personal.
> 
> Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón *podría*. (=Cualquiera podría conquistar mi corazón).
> Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón sufrirá. tick:Quienquiera que conquiste mi corazón sufrirá).
> Quien quiera conquistar mi corazón sufrirá.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 
Puede ser una cláusula de infinitivo, también.
Quienquiera = sujeto
Conquistar verbo infinitivo
mi corazón= sustantivo.
Ivy29


----------



## Jeromed

Ivy29 said:


> Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón, es completa como una interrogativa indirecta.
> Además quienquiera puede ejercer la función o rol de adjetivo frente al nominal infinitivo.
> Además puede ser una cláusula de infinitivo.
> 
> Ivy29


 
La oración es:
*Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón podría*
Hay que entender el hipérbaton, ya que equivale a:
*Quienquiera podría conquistar mi corazón*

No es una oración interrogativa, indirecta o directa. Es declarativa.


----------



## Ivy29

Jeromed said:


> La oración es:
> *Quienquiera conquistar mi corazón podría*
> Hay que entender el hipérbaton, ya que equivale a:
> *Quienquiera podría conquistar mi corazón*
> 
> No es una oración interrogativa, indirecta o directa. Es declarativa.


 
It is not a hipérbaton, it is an ellipsis.
*Besides it can be an indirect interrogative phrase*, imagine I am a compere of a show of Shakira ( hips don 't lie) I can uttter : quienquiera bailar con Shakira que salga al escenario .

Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> Quienquiera bailar con Shakira que salga al escenario .


Quienquiera(=Cualquiera) ≠ Quien quiera (=Aquel/Aquella que quiera)

Quienquiera bailar con Shakira que salga al escenario (=Cualquiera bailar con Shakira que salga al escenario). 

¿Es a esto a lo que te refieres Ivy?

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Quienquiera(=Cualquiera) ≠ Quien quiera (=Aquel/Aquella que quiera)
> 
> Quienquiera bailar con Shakira que salga al escenario (=Cualquiera bailar con Shakira que salga al escenario).
> 
> ¿Es a esto a lo que te refieres Ivy?
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 
Puede significar *semánticamente* a cualquiera como pronombre, pero no sintácticamente, y cuando antecede a un sustantivo se apoca : cualquier carro, cualquier mujer, cualquier mapa, cuando se pospone. un mapa cualquiera, pero con mujer cambia de sentido una mujer cualquiera es distinta a cualquier mujer. 

Bailar con Shakira (claúsula infinitiva como argumento sujeto) puede cualquiera
Cualquiera puede bailar con Shakira ( perífrasis modal).
Quienquiera bailar con Shakira que salga al escenario, puede ser  interrogativa indirecta, acompañada por el tono de la voz.
Con quienquiera bailar Shakira, ella lo hará.
Ella bailará con quienquiera.

Ivy29


----------



## mhp

Ivy29 said:


> Quienquiera bailar con Shakira que salga al escenario, puede ser  interrogativa indirecta, acompañada por el tono de la voz.
> Con quienquiera bailar Shakira, ella lo hará.



Infinitives do not agree with pronouns. In Spanish you can't say: Yo bailar, tú bailar, él bailar, quienquiera bailar. You are mixing up "quienquiera" with "quien quiera". See item #2 in post #9.


----------



## Ivy29

mhp said:


> Infinitives do not agree with pronouns. In Spanish you can't say: Yo bailar, tú bailar, él bailar, quienquiera bailar. You are mixing up "quienquiera" with "quien quiera". See item #2 in post #9.


 
One thing is a *subject pronoun* and another quite different *indefinite pronouns*. Do you have a source where 'quienquiera is not used  or should not be used with an infinitive?

Ivy29


----------



## mhp

Ivy29 said:


> One thing is a *subject pronoun* and another quite different *indefinite pronouns*. Do you have a source where 'quienquiera is not used  or should not be used with an infinitive?
> 
> Ivy29


  Indefinite pronouns, like any other pronouns, don’t have to be used as subject, but they can. Do you say things like: “Nadie estar en casa (en vez de: Nadie está en casa)” ?

  I suggest that you use “cualquiera” instead of “quienquiera”. That way you’ll make fewer mistakes. If you like to continue using “quienquiera” I recommend that you read the citation in post #9 again: “quienquiera” is normally used before QUE.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> One thing is a *subject pronoun* and another quite different *indefinite pronouns*. Do you have a source where 'quienquiera is not used  or should not be used with an infinitive?
> 
> Ivy29



Do you have a source showing it 'can be' used?


----------



## Ivy29

mhp said:


> Infinitives do not agree with pronouns. In Spanish you can't say: Yo bailar, tú bailar, él bailar, quienquiera bailar. You are mixing up "quienquiera" with "quien quiera". See item #2 in post #9.


 

Una cosa es decir :

*¿Quién quiere bailar con Shakira?*
*¿quién quiera bailar con Shakira?= wrong*
*Quienquiera (puede=ellipsis) bailar con Shakira puede salir al plató.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> *Quienquiera (puede=ellipsis) bailar con Shakira puede salir al plató.*


Cualquiera puede bailar con Shaki puede salir al plató.

Me resulta alucinante que un nativo se plantee siquiera la validez de este esperpento.


----------



## Jeromed

¿Quienquiera puede plantearse la validez de este esperpento puede dar un paso adelante?


----------

